# File knife trifecta



## godogs57 (Oct 4, 2020)

Had a member on here contact me about making some file knives in my trout and bird pattern.  I chose three ancient metal files for the project; Delta, Black Diamond and Nicholson brands. Each took a great heat treat and temper resulting in a superior cutting edge and sharpenability.  He requested a local stabilized wood and we decided on Lee county pecan with a fiddleback figure and a few mineral spots. Thought you might like to see.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 4, 2020)

I don't wanna see 'em.  I wanna own one of them.    Man, those are some fine looking steel


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 4, 2020)

Beauties all.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2020)

Man alive, those look good. 

I hope that file I got to you will turn out good.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 4, 2020)

I always enjoy seeing your knives. Exceptional craftsmanship! This is quite a good looking set of knives!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 4, 2020)

More beauty there Hank!  They look fantastic!


----------



## Buck70 (Oct 4, 2020)

Those are things of beauty.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 4, 2020)

Awesome


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2020)

Top notch works of beauty and precision.


----------



## turkeykirk (Oct 5, 2020)

Super nice!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 5, 2020)

Beautiful knives!!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Oct 5, 2020)

Great looking knives. I’m sure they will serve someone well.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 5, 2020)

Those are beautiful. You do some fine work.


----------



## Shug (Oct 5, 2020)

SWEET! great work, truely a artist


----------



## seeker (Oct 6, 2020)

Simply gorgeous.  (as usual)


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2020)

Very beautiful! Excellent work!


----------



## madsam (Oct 8, 2020)

Fine craftsmanship .....


----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2020)

Every time I open one of your knife postings, I think to myself it’s just a matter of time before you get into my wallet....


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Oct 10, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Every time I open one of your knife postings, I think to myself it’s just a matter of time before you get into my wallet....




Just wait until you are on "the list" to see how real anticipation feels!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2020)

The Man knows his stuff, and the quality shows. I don`t abuse my knives, but I use them. They hold up to the task at hand. And look good doing it.


----------



## Redbow (Oct 12, 2020)

Fine knives indeed, love the way the handles look..


----------



## Railroader (Dec 24, 2020)

Well, I have been waiting to answer this thread for quite a while..lol

These beauties belong to me and my boys.  Christmas Presentation has been made, and they are all gonna be put to good use.

I can't begin to tell y'all how nice these things are, and how cool Hank was to work with in the process.  We talked a while about what I wanted, and he hit the ball 450 feet to center field.

These knives are something you can be proud to own, and pass down forever.

Thanks, Hank.


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 24, 2020)

Railroader said:


> Well, I have been waiting to answer this thread for quite a while..lol
> 
> These beauties belong to me and my boys.  Christmas Presentation has been made, and they are all gonna be put to good use.
> 
> ...



it was my pleasure! Get with me after the first of the year and we’ll work on your other project.


----------



## Railroader (Dec 24, 2020)

godogs57 said:


> it was my pleasure! Get with me after the first of the year and we’ll work on your other project.



Count on it, Hank!

Thanks again.


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 2, 2021)

Good ones!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 9, 2021)

Absolutely beautiful knives!


----------

